# Wed Night Grill?



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the grill still available? Gin and I are trying to get out there July 10 if I can break away from work. If not I will make time for the 17th. Let me know if I need to bring the tailgate grill. I'll bring the sauce and a little something for the grill.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We have been bringing our own grill. The grill at Shaka rusted away.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Grill*

Looks like I am breaking away from work and Gin and I will be there Wednesday night with a grill and sauce. I'll let you know if anything changes.:thumbsup:


Same time? 5ish?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It would be good seeing y’all again, it’s been a couple of years.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

For those that do not know, our Wednesday night gatherings are at the Shaka bar on Pensacola Beach. This is located at the fish cleaning station area for the charter fleet. We usually start gathering at 6 PM. Everyone is invited. Sometimes one of us will bring a grill,And then everybody brings a little something to cook. It’s usually over at sunset. So come on out this Wednesday, July 10, and check out Ken and Jens new sauces.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I’ll be bringing my sauce, a grill, baked wings and meatballs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> I’ll be bringing my sauce, a grill, baked wings and meatballs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See ya tonight!!


----------

